# How r Indian soldiers tortured in Pakistan.



## vish786 (Aug 18, 2007)

SPARE 5-MINUTES from ur busy schedule .PLEASE !!!
How this ba$tard$,etc,etc,etc r treating our Indian soldiers, u deserve to know this.

Lt. Saurabh Kalia of 4 JAT Regiment of the Indian Army laid down his
life at the young age of 22 for the nation while guarding the
frontiers at Kargil.
His parents, indeed the Indian Army and nation itself,
lost a dedicated, honest and brave son.
He was the first officer to detect and inform about
Pakistani intrusion. Pakistan captured him and his patrol party of 5
brave men alive on May 15, 1999 from the Indian side of LOC.
They were kept in captivity for three weeks and
subjected to unprecedented brutal torture, evident from their bodies handed over
by Pakistan Army on June 9, 1999.
The Pakistanis indulged in dastardly acts of inflicting burns on these Indian officers with cigarettes, piercing their ears with hot rods, removing their eyes before puncturing them and breaking most of the bones and teeth.
They even chopped off various limbs and private organs of the Indian soldiers besides inflicting unimaginable physical and mental torture.

After 22 days of torture, the brave soldiers were ultimately shot dead. A detailed post-mortem report is with the Indian Army. Pakistan dared to humiliate India this way flouting all international norms.
They proved the extent to which they can degrade humanity. However, the Indian soldiers did not break while undergoing all this unimaginable barbarism, which speaks volumes of their patriotism, grit, determination, tenacity and valour - something all of India should be proud of.
Sacrificing oneself for the nation is an honour every soldier would be proud of, but no parent, army or nation can accept what happened to these brave sons of India. I am afraid every parent may think twice to send their child in the armed forces if we all fall short of our duty in safeguarding the PRISONERS OF WAR AND LET THEM MEET THE FATE OF LT.SAURABH KALIA.
It may also send a demoralising signal to the army personnel fighting for the Nation that our POWs in Pak cannot be taken.

Source: Mail


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Anindya (Aug 18, 2007)

Everyone(govt. persons concerned and govts of other nations)knows about all these obscene acts by those people. Yet they remain quite and let those soldiers face the bitter music who r on the field. There r lots n lots of agreements and rules and conventions at teh international level but, no implementations. Good post buddy.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 19, 2007)

Fsing Ba$tds!
this is not only with pakistan,middle-east in total except may be turkey all are barbarians.just read in malayalam news paper that a arab family tortured and killed their Nepali servants(two women  ) more brutual than what was @ OP told.
their "book" taught this way=109 times it says kill,kill and kill.i Have to say stop reading that "book".it will save ppl from getting terrorists and barbarian.
even i read our countries few soldiers opposed fighting against pakistan.since the "teaching" says all world "!$m" unite and capture and kill and kill and kill 
this is with their(middle east upto pakistan) culture-killing & torturing.since I read the history of this "superior" ppl-one think those ppl sud do is stop researching too much on their "book" and its interpretetion.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

pak ppl dont know that we can completely destroy their country in no time, if we set total destruction in our mind.

* Their is no need of guns also, even if all the indians piss on pak, its gonna flood and every life will be destroyed, and next generation will hardly know that pak really existed.*
*So dont mess with us &*

Dont test our patience.


----------



## nithinks (Aug 19, 2007)

Very sad... I did not read that fully....  I can't.....


----------



## nix (Aug 19, 2007)

things like these keep happening on a regular basis. we indians are too tolerant. the govt is too busy with politics..and dosent give a rats a** about soldiers. news like this doesnt reach the ordinary indian. the media chooses to keep issues like this out of its papers. we the people are not bothered. 

if india did the same thing, pakistan would threaten india with war. it would bring intl attention to the issue..i dont understand why the govt chooses to be silent. very sad..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't have words for this , but still many Indians wants reunion with pakistan


----------



## qadirahmed (Aug 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Fsing Ba$tds!
> this is not only with pakistan,middle-east in total except may be turkey all are barbarians.just read in malayalam news paper that a arab family tortured and killed their Nepali servants(two women  ) more brutual than what was @ OP told.
> their "book" taught this way=109 times it says kill,kill and kill.i Have to say stop reading that "book".it will save ppl from getting terrorists and barbarian.
> even i read our countries few soldiers opposed fighting against pakistan.since the "teaching" says all world "!$m" unite and capture and kill and kill and kill
> this is with their(middle east upto pakistan) culture-killing & torturing.since I read the history of this "superior" ppl-one think those ppl sud do is stop researching too much on their "book" and its interpretetion.



Hey u...........
why ur making this issuse as a religious one.........? u dont have rites to talk about our "Book"

why ur blameing pak..... while the real bastards r in our own nation and destroying our nation day by day........ the current issue "Nuke Deal" why these fools selling india to US? and what about that kargil coffin corruption?


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 19, 2007)

qadirahmed said:
			
		

> why ur blameing pak..... while the real bastards r in our own nation and destroying our nation day by day........ the current issue "Nuke Deal" why these fools selling india to US? and what about that kargil coffin corruption?


Becoz paks are Barbarians beyond our imagination


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

It IS written to kill the infidels in .... ! Lets not make it religious, but does blaming Pakistan annoys u?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

qadirahmed said:
			
		

> Hey u...........
> why ur making this issuse as a religious one.........? u dont have rites to talk about our "Book"
> 
> why ur blameing pak..... while the real bastards r in our own nation and destroying our nation day by day........ the current issue "Nuke Deal" why these fools selling india to US? and what about that kargil coffin corruption?


You r right qadir.Real b@st*** are in our country.Dont blame the pakistanis always.Look at Manmohan Singh he will allow the US army to land in India.Dont you understand what it means?US main target is the oil.Thats why they attacked Iraq then they will attack pakistan and finally india.You should also look at the indian army or police in kashmir,they were involved in rapes,torturing kashmiri people.Now kashmiri people wants an independent nation they dont want to join india or pakistan.Who is responsible for all this?
Shoot all those ministers first.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

qadirahmed said:
			
		

> the real bastards r in our own nation


Make sure you're not one of them.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> US main target is the oil.Thats why they attacked Iraq then they will attack pakistan and finally india.


Don't worry! We don't have much oil.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> You should also look at the indian army or police in kashmir,they were involved in rapes,torturing kashmiri people.Now kashmiri people wants an independent nation they dont want to join india or pakistan.Who is responsible for all this?


So the whole army and police system is corrupt because of a few bad apples? Tell me why we shouldn't generalize the same way and terminate every muslim, for all they know is to kill and maim?

Kashmir belongs to India and her citizens, not to any specific religious group.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Make sure you're not one of them.
> 
> 
> Don't worry! We don't have much oil.
> ...


I have said in my above post "indian army or police in Kashmir" 
And all indians knows about our police.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2007)

Let the leatherface born in Pakistan and deal with all those bastards.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I have said in my above post "indian army or police in Kashmir"


u hav no right to scold indian army men, for no good reason.
hav u ever spoke for hours with a army men whose battalion was sent to kashmir for fight ? theirs a lot of big things going out which rest of the indains hardly know abt it.

so mind ur words before u point out the indian army.

i'm not talking about police here.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> u hav no right to scold indian army men, for no good reason.
> hav u ever spoke for hours with a army men whose battalion was sent to kashmir for fight ? theirs a lot of big things going out which rest of the indains hardly know abt it.
> 
> so mind ur words before u point out the indian army.
> ...


Sorry dude you also dont know about the other side of the story.And why should i mind my words?Its the truth go and ask the common people of kashmir.Life is not as easy as you are thinking.


----------



## qadirahmed (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Sorry dude you also dont know about the other side of the story.And why should i mind my words?Its the truth go and ask the common people of kashmir.Life is not as easy as you are thinking.



wow....... Gaurav superb Bro....... u seems like a Real indian...... u see both the sides........ while the others failed to see....... 

All the ppls are talking like a Religious matter....... i have many of the kashmir news...... which u said above.....

keep it up bro......


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

^N who is responsible for making that life uneasy?



			
				G_I said:
			
		

> Dont blame the pakistanis always.


 AB Vajpayee went to Pak for peace and in return we got Kargil. Yes we shudn't blame Pak always!! For decades terrorists groups have been operating from Pak with no appropriate actions from Paki authorities, we get Mumbai metro,srinagar,deli diwali, malegaon mosque blasts with the traces found to Paki, but I guess we shudn't blame Paki? Paki patients come here for their medical treatment and get it for free in govt. hospitals and then their country's phreaks attack from behind like mosquitoes.....yet we shudn't blame them? The word "always" doesn't count when the paki authority, ISI and terrorist grps operating from their all want INDIA to bleed!! When the 99% blasts in the country killing hundreds are masterminded by Paki brats, then the term "always" has little meaning!!

Go and check urself what is happening in govt hospitals, to Pakis who come to INDIA and then disappear in the crowd, in the madrassas, check the history of Bukhari of Jama Masjid, checkout the historic 'links' of Salman Khan a guy who killed 3 during his 'drunken' driving and yet didn't goto to jail...shud I give u a list? 

May be its u who do not know the real side of the story or seem to undermine the gravity of the situation!!



			
				ahmed said:
			
		

> All the ppls are talking like a Religious matter....... i have many of the kashmir news...... which u said above.....


 And where did u read it? In Paki, where media is forbidden to operate freely, a country ruled by a power hungry dictator who called Shazia Khalid's rape case as a money/fame making attempt?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

qadirahmed said:
			
		

> wow....... Gaurav superb Bro....... u seems like a Real indian...... u see both the sides........ while the others failed to see.......
> 
> All the ppls are talking like a Religious matter....... i have many of the kashmir news...... which u said above.....
> 
> keep it up bro......


Yeah i dont know why people bring religion in every sensitive issues.India have more muslims than Pakistan or any other nation.And muslims are also part of our society and they have also contributed in the success of India.They are not the minorities now.Common how can you call 15 crore people a minority?


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

^Thats correct! We shudn't call em minority and therefore remove muslim reservation, muslim quota, and bring equality by removing sharia'h!! If not then whats the problem with Hindutva?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^N who is responsible for making that life uneasy?
> 
> AB Vajpayee went to Pak for peace and in return we got Kargil. Yes we shudn't blame Pak always!! For decades terrorists groups have been operating from Pak with no appropriate actions from Paki authorities, we get Mumbai metro,srinagar,deli diwali, malegaon mosque blasts with the traces found to Paki, but I guess we shudn't blame Paki? Paki patients come here for their medical treatment and get it for free in govt. hospitals and then their country's phreaks attack from behind like mosquitoes.....yet we shudn't blame them? The word "always" doesn't count when the paki authority, ISI and terrorist grps operating from their all want INDIA to bleed!! When the 99% blasts in the country killing hundreds are masterminded by Paki brats, then the term "always" has little meaning!!
> 
> ...


Dude dont act like as if you know all the things ok?I am talking about the people of kashmir not salman khan,pakistani people getting treatment for free here.Thats a good gesture by india.But the question remains what about the people of kashmir?
I dont know the whole story really?I have many pakistani friends i know whats happening there in pakistan,they also think like the same way we guys think.Pakistan is also suffering from the terrorists attacks you know that?And dont blame it purely on one side its from both sides.Do u think our govt is so great?They havent done anything for the kashmiri people.Once again you guys are thinking from the metros point of view.And remember i am talking in context of kashmir and people living there.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ^Thats correct! We shudn't call em minority and therefore remove muslim reservation, muslim quota, and bring equality by removing sharia'h!! If not then whats the problem with Hindutva?


And what about our people apart from muslims fighting for reservations in India?And trust me dude these shivsenas and bajrang dal are gundas they do everything to gain attention.Shivsenas motto "me mumbaikar" and not allowing north indian people to live in maharashtra whats that suppose to mean?Will u blame it on Pakistan now?


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

G_I said:
			
		

> I dont know the whole story really? *I have many pakistani friends i know whats happening there in pakistan*,they also think like the same way we guys think.Pakistan is also suffering from the terrorists attacks you know that?And dont blame it purely on one side its from both sides.Do u think our govt is so great?They havent done anything for the kashmiri people.Once again you guys are thinking from the metros point of view.And remember i am talking in context of kashmir and people living there.


Do u really think the whole of Pakistan knows whats really happening inside of Pakistan n kashmir?? I guess I already gave u sumthing to ponder about the Paki media and media is what connects the whole of country!! Ever watched even PTV? Open now and start watching!!



			
				G_I said:
			
		

> pakistani people getting treatment for free here.Thats a good gesture by india.


 Thats a foolish gesture by INDIA and the situation shud be controlled right now. The whole "free" thing is for people of INDIA, for which 'we' pay taxes not Paki, its the poor INDIANS who shud get treatment "first"!! Its just a misuse of money which we earn and pay tax from it! Now don't say that the illegal Bangaldeshi immigration/immigrants who have encroached in large numbers getting electricity and water for 'free' using typical methods of stealing resources and making Deli and rest of the country insecure (I hope u read newspapers), is also a good INDIAN gesture!!




			
				G_I said:
			
		

> And what about our people apart from muslims fighting for reservations in India?And trust me dude these shivsenas and bajrang dal are gundas they do everything to gain attention.Shivsenas motto "me mumbaikar" and not allowing north indian people to live in maharashtra whats that suppose to mean?Will u blame it on Pakistan now?


Please kindly tell how many muslims r fighting against it and whether the number is in majority against reservation! I know about SHivsena, but do u think they wud ever blast metros or on ID? They r just stereotypes and cannot be compared with LeT, Jaish and Alqaeda!!

Also do read newspapers and history, and find out if some muslim regiments actually fought the war with Pakistan!!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

qadirahmed said:
			
		

> All the ppls are talking like a Religious matter.......


did my post mention something about religion, recheck it dude.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Sorry dude you also dont know about the other side of the story.And why should i mind my words?Its the truth go and ask the common people of kashmir.Life is not as easy as you are thinking.


who is telling life is easy ? i have already spoken to kashmiri people who have left kashmir and staying in cities. looks like ur thinking is one sided. 
and what wrong has army done ? hmm. coz of one moron mistake ur scolding the whole army ppl.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

How many people pay taxes in India?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> How many people pay taxes in India?


now what sort of question is that , r u asking me ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> did my post mention something about religion, recheck it dude.
> 
> 
> who is telling life is easy ? i have already spoken to kashmiri people who have left kashmir and staying in cities. looks like ur thinking is one sided.
> and what wrong has army done ? hmm. coz of one moron mistake ur scolding the whole army ppl.


Then why are u asking me.Ask those people who are in cities why they left kashmir?



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> now what sort of question is that , r u asking me ?


abey nahi  tu kahan se aagaya.I am asking mediator.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Then why are u asking me.Ask those people who are in cities why they left kashmir?


lol... i already know that is why... but i'm asking u why r u scolding the whole army ppl.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Dude dont act like as if you know all the things ok?I am talking about the people of kashmir not salman khan,pakistani people getting treatment for free here.Thats a good gesture by india.But the question remains what about the people of kashmir?
> I dont know the whole story really?I have many pakistani friends i know whats happening there in pakistan,they also think like the same way we guys think.Pakistan is also suffering from the terrorists attacks you know that?And dont blame it purely on one side its from both sides.Do u think our govt is so great?They havent done anything for the kashmiri people.Once again you guys are thinking from the metros point of view.And remember i am talking in context of kashmir and people living there.


You should take script-writing full time for cheesy B-grade movies and TV soap "boring" operas.


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

G_I said:
			
		

> How many people pay taxes in India?


I guess only exception wud be politicians coz IT guys are just like hungry foxes ready to raid ur accounts anytime!! Besides ur excuse/argument is invalid, coz those, even the number is small, who pay are INDIANS after all and thus the money shud be used to build roads, civic ameneties etc benefiting INDIANS and not pakis! If they wanna get treated, then they shud pay! 

WE already tried the "athiti devo bhava" policy, but tragically we got Kargil war in return!!



> Then why are u asking me.Ask those people who are in cities why they left kashmir?


 May be u shud read about the Kashmiri Pandits now in full detail!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> You should take script-writing full time for cheesy B-grade movies and TV soap "boring" operas.


Look if you want to discuss anything then discuss it clean like mediator,vish.Dont get personal with me dude.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> lol... i already know that is why... but i'm asking u why r u scolding the whole army ppl.


Where in my posts i have said "all army people".Its understandable that few bad people doesnt represent the whole community.The same goes for muslims also you cant call every muslim terrorists just becoz of few terrorists.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Look if you want to discuss anything then discuss it clean like mediator,vish.Dont get personal with me dude.


I'm a non-violent man for all practical intents and purposes, but if you're not going to talk anything sensible you shouldn't be expecting replies of the same kind.

If you are going to sing praises of your muslim friends and your "secularism", choose a more suitable thread than this one dealing with gruesome and brutal torture of our own soldiers at the hands of the worst kind of humans the Earth has ever bred.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I'm a non-violent man for all practical intents and purposes, but if you're not going to talk anything sensible you shouldn't be expecting replies of the same kind.
> 
> If you are going to sing praises of your muslim friends and your "secularism", choose a more suitable thread than this one dealing with gruesome and brutal torture of our own soldiers at the hands of the worst kind of humans the Earth has ever bred.


Atleast i am not biased.And what do you want to prove that you love India more than me naah.I am singing praises of my muslim friends really?None of my friend lives in Kashmir.And i am talking about the kashmiri people how many times i have to say that.Looking at your reply it looks like you are also one of those who thinks all people from the same community are bad just becoz few of them have turned bad.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Atleast i am not biased.And what do you want to prove that you love India more than me naah.I am singing praises of my muslim friends really?None of my friend lives in Kashmir.And i am talking about the kashmiri people how many times i have to say that.Looking at your reply it looks like you are also one of those who thinks all people from the same community are bad just becoz few of them have turned bad.


You are just a wrong person at the wrong place and at a wrong time.
And, quit judging me. You're not authorized.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Where in my posts i have said "all army people".





			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> .........finally india.You should also look at the indian army or police in kashmir,they were involved in rapes,torturing kashmiri people.





			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I have said in my above post "indian army.... "


while mentioning something be more specific and detailed next time.
one man torturing kashmiri is not equivalent to " indian army " torturing kashmiri.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> while mentioning something me more specific and detailed next time.
> one man torturing kashmiri is not equivalent to " indian army " torturing kashmiri.


Same applies for muslims also you cant call every muslims terrorists just becoz some of them are.

And vish do u think i am a fool i wasnt talking about whole indian army thats common sense.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Same applies for muslims also you cant call every muslims terrorists just becoz some of them are.
> 
> And vish do u think i am a fool i wasnt talking about whole indian army thats common sense.


abe when did i go to muslim. ? and muslim terrorists 
me talkin, about u mentioning army ppl.
concentrate on wat i'm writing.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abe when did i go to muslim. ? and muslim terrorists
> me talkin, about u mentioning army ppl.
> concentrate on wat i'm writing.


abey example de raha hu yaar. I wasnt refering to whole indian army.You misunderstood it.


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

^Its not common sense, its 'nonsense' that u were talking about!



> .........finally india.You should also look at the indian army or police in kashmir,they were involved in rapes,torturing kashmiri people.


 Do u think from a statement like this, everyone shud understand what was in ur mind? Its either

1. U don't have ability to write in proper grammer or some typo that u still didn't rectify even after telling u that
2. U r changing ur opinion now
3. Or u think others are quite as 'braniac' as u, to understand that statement which does not conform to what u want to say, to understand it telepathically!

Take ur pick! Besides, u still didn't reply about the reservation and quota! Shudn't we remove muslim reservation, muslim quota, and bring equality by removing sharia'h? I guess ur muslim friends in Paki or may be Jamia milia ISLAMIA and Aligarh Muslim university wud be quite pleased if u enlighten them about the equality a lil bit!!


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

He is obviously trolling in this thread on purpose. I wonder how would our soldier brethren feel if they came to know about such people they have to defend from our foes. I wouldn't feel good sacrificing my life for a hypocrite like this one. And something tells me he isn't man enough to get enlisted and fight against the people he so affectionately thinks of as friends.

Ignore him and his off-topic rhetorics, people. He isn't worth it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^Its not common sense, its 'nonsense' that u were talking about!
> 
> Do u think from a statement like this, everyone shud understand what was in ur mind? Its either
> 
> ...


First of all 
1.) I dont have time to rectify typos and mistakes.
2.) I am not changing my opinion.Right from the first post i have maintained that i am talking about kashmir and kashmiri people.
3.)And yes its a common sense that i wasnt referring to whole indian army.If you dont get it then its your problem.
Yes muslim reservation should be removed.Thats my opinion.I dont know about you guys.
Why not talk about people apart from muslims in India.Dalits?Do u know about them?How are we hindus treating them?What are they getting?Even you havent answered my posts about shivsenas and bajrang dal have u?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 19, 2007)

@gaurav_indian,  @mediator @yamaraj.

ok guys time to stop, discussion is going personal now.


			
				qadirahmed said:
			
		

> Hey u...........
> why ur making this issuse as a religious one.........? u dont have rites to talk about our "Book"
> 
> why ur blameing pak..... while the *real bastards *r in our own nation and destroying our nation day by day........ the current issue "Nuke Deal" why these fools selling india to US? and what about that kargil coffin corruption?


the thread was to be discussed about pakistan treating indian soldiers,
now look wat u hav done by mentioning the word *" religion/muslim "* in this thread, added flames into it. people like u should be kicked out at first place. now i can see who this real bast..... r.

wat on earth makes u support pak. Has pak given u something in ur life or its india.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> He is obviously trolling in this thread on purpose. I wonder how would our soldier brethren feel if they came to know about such people they have to defend from our foes. I wouldn't feel good sacrificing my life for a hypocrite like this one. And something tells me he isn't man enough to get enlisted and fight against the people he so affectionately thinks of as friends.
> 
> Ignore him and his off-topic rhetorics, people. He isn't worth it.


I am having a discussion with members here.Why your a** is burning?Calling me hypocrite just becoz i have told the truth.You think i am not a man enough.I will give you my address come here and then i will show you.Just sitting on your computer and personal attacking me.If you have guts then come here mate.I love my country.Dont ever try to question it.You %$%$#.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I am having a discussion with members here.Why your a** is burning?Calling me hypocrite just becoz i have told the truth.You think i am not a man enough.I will give you my address come here and then i will show you.Just sitting on your computer and personal attacking me.If you have guts then come here mate.I love my country.Dont ever try to question it.You %$%$#.


He, who starts trolling in a thread dedicated to torture and murder of his own soldiers, definitely isn't man enough. O' great keyboard commando, save your arrogance for more severe times ahead in your life.

And, have the least of decency and common sense not to post in this thread again.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> He, who starts trolling in a thread dedicated to torture and murder of his own soldiers, definitely isn't man enough. O' great keyboard commando, save your arrogance for more severe times ahead in your life.
> 
> And, have the least of decency and common sense not to post in this thread again.


Damn you proved it you are sick and coward.I promise you mate just come here then i will show you what a real Indian man i am.You have questioned my manhood and my love for India.I wont let you go like this.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Damn you proved it you are sick and coward.I promise you mate just come here then i will show you what a real Indian man i am.You have questioned my manhood and my love for India.I wont let you go like this.


I'm dead already!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 20, 2007)

@gaurav and yamraj
haha... perfect example of things which are repeated in this country... for years, decades, centuries....

long long ago, when the people of this country started fighting amongst themselves the mughals came from persia and ruled india. then for short term gains of some people and due to their internal fights the british ruled this country. now its happening again. terrorists are taking advantage of this internal hatred to divide people and cause havoc in the country! there should be scope for mutual discussion. i haf nothing more to say here.... samajhne waale samajh gaye hain, naa samjhe, naa samjhe woh anadi hain!! 

can we stay on topic plz?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I'm dead already!


Where do u live?


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I'm *dead* already!





			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Where do u *live*?


Ah the paradox! You don't get it, do you?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Ah the paradox! You don't get it, do you?


Acha hua warna main wahan bhej deta.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @gaurav and yamraj
> haha... perfect example of things which are repeated in this country... for years, decades, centuries....
> 
> long long ago, when the people of this country started fighting amongst themselves the mughals came from persia and ruled india. then for short term gains of some people and due to their internal fights the british ruled this country. now its happening again. terrorists are taking advantage of this internal hatred to divide people and cause havoc in the country! there should be scope for mutual discussion. i haf nothing more to say here.... samajhne waale samajh gaye hain, naa samjhe, naa samjhe woh anadi hain!!
> ...


Haan anarie yamaraj hai yehi na. But this guy has questioned my love for India and manhood.Mere saamne hota na yeh toh yamlok mein hi para hota.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 20, 2007)

abe bandharo, stop it, if u keep fighting among each other who will fight against pak. 
i must report to close this thread. complete deviation from topic.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abe bandharo, stop it, if u keep fighting among each other who will fight against pak.
> i must report to close this thread.


hmm main chala "rate the threads mein"


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Acha hua warna main wahan bhej deta.
> 
> 
> Haan anarie yamaraj hai yehi na. But this guy has questioned my love for India and manhood.Mere saamne hota na yeh toh yamlok mein hi para hota.


Don't flatter yourself. I know you can't thank me enough for saving you a tiresome work of proving your manhood before us all. Now, the least you can do is pay a respectful homage to our brave soldiers and stop posting nonsense here.

Enough lessons for you, I think?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abe bandharo, stop it, if u keep fighting among each other who will fight against pak.
> i must report to close this thread. complete deviation from topic.


rite, its better. there's no disc. on the topic! all threads wid the keywords terrorists, hindutva, muslims, pak, mac, linux, windows, gx and arya are met wid the same fate!!   guess we should avoid them!

but i must say somthing, if u ppl haf seen this scene in lakshya where AB asks the army personnel to cremate the pak soldiers wid full rites after pak refuses to accept them... then its true. i've seen it happen in front of my own eyes in ferozpur, punjab. they were not denied any respect from the indian side when they were being cremated and thats really what sets apart india from others. i'm proud of my country


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> abe bandharo ...


Woah, that was really respectful.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 20, 2007)

Now making alliance with US and Israel is first good step in 60 yrs of indian foreign Policy


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Fsing Ba$tds!
> this is not only with pakistan,middle-east in total except may be turkey all are barbarians.just read in malayalam news paper that a arab family tortured and killed their Nepali servants(two women  ) more brutual than what was @ OP told.
> their "book" taught this way=109 times it says kill,kill and kill.i Have to say stop reading that "book".it will save ppl from getting terrorists and barbarian.
> even i read our countries few soldiers opposed fighting against pakistan.since the "teaching" says all world "!$m" unite and capture and kill and kill and kill
> this is with their(middle east upto pakistan) culture-killing & torturing.since I read the history of this "superior" ppl-one think those ppl sud do is stop researching too much on their "book" and its interpretetion.


 
How many days or hours have you stayed in the middle east? Please don't say something that you haven't even seen or witnessed by any means especially the one's coming in newspapers!

The acts of a single person cannot be glorified as the teachings of a whole community. Talk about the brutla ways in which parents kill their just born/unborn girl child without any regret and many other barbaric acts carried out by Indians ourselves. Acts of uneducated people cannot be held accontable against an entire nation! For uneducated people, recently a whole bunch of lawyers in the north tied up a poor dalit fellow to a tree and shaved his head and bet him brutally for coming to complain! All this only because he was a dalit!! 

The problem with most of us is we forget to look at our own surroundings and complain about other things that we are not even remotely associated with. And praka, one thing we could do is not speak like barbarians against something barbarians did!

*First lets fix the barbarism and atrocities happening in our own country and our own houses, then let's talk about fixing other countries!!*

And as far as the thing about the 'book' is concerned, lets not make it religious. But don't be mistaken about the book because of uneducated people or the media!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Don't flatter yourself. I know you can't thank me enough for saving you a tiresome work of proving your manhood before us all. Now, the least you can do is pay a respectful homage to our brave soldiers and stop posting nonsense here.
> 
> Enough lessons for you, I think?


Once again you are questioning my manhood.Dude dont waste your time come here and bring your a** i will definitely show my manhood.As far as soldiers are concerned i respect them and i dont need to prove that to you.You dont know how much i love India.But i always look at the other side also.You have two choices dude either apologise for questioning my manhood or just come at my place.I havent personal attacked anyone in this thread.Its you who did it.Now gonna pay for it.I wont let you go like this.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> things like these keep happening on a regular basis. we indians are too tolerant. the govt is too busy with politics..and dosent give a rats a** about soldiers. news like this doesnt reach the ordinary indian. the media chooses to keep issues like this out of its papers. we the people are not bothered.
> 
> if india did the same thing, pakistan would threaten india with war. it would bring intl attention to the issue..i dont understand why the govt chooses to be silent. very sad..


 
That's because this is from a very credible and legitimate source "mail" lol..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> How many days or hours have you stayed in the middle east? Please don't say something that you haven't even seen or witnessed by any means especially the one's coming in newspapers!
> 
> The acts of a single person cannot be glorified as the teachings of a whole community. Talk about the brutla ways in which parents kill their just born/unborn girl child without any regret and many other barbaric acts carried out by Indians ourselves. Acts of uneducated people cannot be held accontable against an entire nation! For uneducated people, recently a whole bunch of lawyers in the north tied up a poor dalit fellow to a tree and shaved his head and bet him brutally for coming to complain! All this only because he was a dalit!!
> 
> ...


Rightly said.But you know something guys like Yamaraj will now abuse you and question your manhood just becoz you have told the truth.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 20, 2007)

We are weak ,thats why we get this type of treatment ..See how Israel has whole middle east under its foot ...

Each and every arab  nation fears from Israel and compare whole arab and israel ..

Pakistan don't fear from India , because india has shown itself bull **** tolerance ... India also don't reply bomb blast by pakistan , after every bomb blast a journey of peace starts ...

All indian govt from 1947 till date has cheated common Indians on all fronts , Whether it was declassifying  Report on mysterious disappearance of Subash chandra Bose or Kashmir issue


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> We are weak ,thats why we get this type of treatment ..See how Israel has whole middle east under its foot ...
> 
> Each and every arab  nation fears from Israel and compare whole arab and israel ..
> 
> ...


Thats just proves my point that India also have to blame themselves for all these things happening in kashmir.You cant blame pakistan alone.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> You should take script-writing full time for cheesy B-grade movies and TV soap "boring" operas.


 
The most unintelligent, shabby and irrelevant reply I have ever seen!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 20, 2007)

@vish , yamraj , Gaurav indian and other members.. this is random news.. and not fight club or chit-chat.. 

the thread was leading nowhere.. so THREAD CLOSED..
@vish : dont create this kind of threads in random news.. choose chit-chat etc.

@gaurav_indian , Yamaraj : last warning for this kind of behavior.. Gaurav : try not to be sarcastic about our own nation.. ( you have a clean record here
Yamaraj.. you were just miserabled but then i found other guys somewhat guilty too..so i unbanned you next time you  will be in the miserable list,.. so try not to flame.. and this thread should be opened in chit-chat or fight club.. 

moving it to chit-chat


----------

